# Unrest?????



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just wondering how bad the riots are in Cairo and where they are.

Very mixed reports from the BBC, Guardian, Washington Post etc.

I would be interested to hear what you are thinking locally


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

pickledbrit1 said:


> Just wondering how bad the riots are in Cairo and where they are.
> 
> Very mixed reports from the BBC, Guardian, Washington Post etc.
> 
> I would be interested to hear what you are thinking locally


There is a thread called Political Unrest Egypt running which has quite a lot of input on it from folks out there in Egypt. The last post seems to have been around 4 hours ago and the news here in UK this evening says that internet is inaccessible in Egypt (I guess it must be as there haven't been any other postings) I'm due to fly back out to Hurghada in a couple of weeks and am thinking and praying for all my friends, egyptian and non egyptian at this time. Stay safe


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Any more news???.is the internet still down.


----------



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*internet & SMS still down*



wales1970 said:


> Any more news???.is the internet still down.


The internet and SMS are still down right now 07.30 mountain time US (2.30pm GMT).

My Husband is El Gouna, I will ring him in an hour or two and post if there is anything new.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

State television, have just announced the a curfew is declared for 6pm tonight.


----------



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*update*



NZCowboy said:


> State television, have just announced the a curfew is declared for 6pm tonight.


Just talked to my Husband in El Gouna, Thankfully its a different world out there full of tourists relaxing. he flew back to Cairo yesterday and said the airport was quiet and nothing different on his drive home to Rehab. same again this morning when he left to go back to El Gouna.
His first officer lives in Sheraton and said there was a peaceful march there - no violence.
He is flying back to Cairo in the morning so we will see if anything has changed.

Still no Internet and Yes you are right a curfew at 6pm


----------



## thedizzydiver (Jun 1, 2009)

SMS seemed to work again last evening and internet came back on in Egypt this morning. I live in Hurghada on the Red Sea and it's been very quiet here. There has been some minor demonstration in Sheri Street at the start of the unrest and more recently in Dahar (the original Hurghada) but nothing that has effected foreign nationals. The curfew has been totally ignored here as people go about their normal daily lives. For most, the main problem is finding what you want in the shops - as stocks run down they are not replaced because deliveries are not being made.

Most coffee houses have the TV on permanently and locals are following the developments and demonstrations with great interest.

It's a pity that today things seem to be descending into violence in Cairo though.

Hope this helps. Maybe someone from Cairo, Suez or Alexandria can also give an update - it will certainly have had more impact on daily life there.


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

My husband is a professor in Cairo...his studio apt is downtown...he says it is bad...things are 3x normal cost...no ATMs ..no money 
when we talk on the phone..I can hear gunshots in his area near the nile... I was just there in Sept..can't believe this is happening! I am supposed to fly Feb 27th to Cairo..the ticket of course has been booked since Sept. What should I do??? Any foreigners out in Egypt..can give some advice..when you get the internet back of course!


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Any news if the AUC is going to still have classes this semester if it continues?? that is where he teaches


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

holli_80_73 said:


> My husband is a professor in Cairo...his studio apt is downtown...he says it is bad...things are 3x normal cost...no ATMs ..no money
> when we talk on the phone..I can hear gunshots in his area near the nile... I was just there in Sept..can't believe this is happening! I am supposed to fly Feb 27th to Cairo..the ticket of course has been booked since Sept. What should I do??? Any foreigners out in Egypt..can give some advice..when you get the internet back of course!




We are back on line but for how long is anyones guess.
American citizens have been advised to leave and no one is to come unless it is vital..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

holli_80_73 said:


> Any news if the AUC is going to still have classes this semester if it continues?? that is where he teaches




Ask him


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Our things are already in the ocean on their way...I wonder how that will be handled when the stuff does reach Alex?
This is a mess


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

I would ask...but the last I talked to him was yesterday...couldnt get him on the phone today..his director has been in touch saying they will start next week but I can't see how...I just wanted to see if anyone else out there knew more


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

holli_80_73 said:


> I would ask...but the last I talked to him was yesterday...couldnt get him on the phone today..his director has been in touch saying they will start next week but I can't see how...I just wanted to see if anyone else out there knew more


I am sorry but in all honesty us that are living here in Cairo really have more things on our minds than classes..

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Water cannons being used now


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am sorry but in all honesty us that are living here in Cairo really have more things on our minds than classes..
> 
> Maiden


Rightfully so...sorry..was just trying to find out anything at all from anyone who might know because some of the reports say everything is calm in many places and some it isnt ...I hope everything goes back to normal soon and everyone is safe--I was just worried


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

holli_80_73 said:


> Rightfully so...sorry..was just trying to find out anything at all from anyone who might know because some of the reports say everything is calm in many places and some it isnt ...I hope everything goes back to normal soon and everyone is safe--I was just worried




I have been updating all day... there are huge riots in Midan Tahrir this very minute,
Things are not good here... everything is up in the air

Maiden


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been updating all day... there are huge riots in Midan Tahrir this very minute,
> Things are not good here... everything is up in the air
> 
> Maiden


I hope everything is okay and this will only be temporary..I am so worried for you guys!...I am glad you have internet now..I hope you keep the electricity and water--he was saying he was afraid that would go--he is in Agouza now and they have elec/water as of last night--but I am reading reports from people here that they are without running water


----------



## thedizzydiver (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is an extract from advice for travellers on the British Foreign Office website:

"In our travel advice we continue to advise against all but essential travel to Cairo, Alexandria, Luxor and Suez."

You can see they are NOT saying you should avoid Egypt altogether - just the 4 major cities where the gatherings are. So, if you are headed to Sharm el Sheik, Hurghada, Quesir, or any other Red Sea resort there shouldn't be any problems - as long as your tour operator is still prepared to fly you here, of course.

If you and your husband intend to stay in Cairo when you visit, though, it may be a different matter. You will have to keep watching the news and hoping it's all died a death by then. I don't think you will find yourself in any intentional danger (Egyptians don't seem to want to upset any foreigners living here) but you could accidentally become involved is you're too close to a problem area.

Keep checking British Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) Home for updates on advice to travellers.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

holli_80_73 said:


> I hope everything is okay and this will only be temporary..I am so worried for you guys!...I am glad you have internet now..I hope you keep the electricity and water--he was saying he was afraid that would go--he is in Agouza now and they have elec/water as of last night--but I am reading reports from people here that they are without running water





I live in Agouza and our water and electricity was fine... it may have been a problem just with his buidling


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

thedizzydiver said:


> Here is an extract from advice for travellers on the British Foreign Office website:
> 
> "In our travel advice we continue to advise against all but essential travel to Cairo, Alexandria, Luxor and Suez."
> 
> ...




That is always the wording... they cannot tell you not to go.
It is not advisable to come here.. regardless of what city/town no one knows what tomorrow will bring and where.


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> That is always the wording... they cannot tell you not to go.
> It is not advisable to come here.. regardless of what city/town no one knows what tomorrow will bring and where.


Does anyone know what the situation is like in Luxor ??


----------

